# Looking for drawings/sketches



## salvadorjer (Jun 14, 2008)

I am currently working a narrative campaign (15 missions):crazy: that involves IG (Cadian), Nids (Behemoth), CSM (Iron Warriors) and SM (ultramarines).
All i can say is that i will post my campaign after this summer and make a downloadable PDF out of it. So, submit stuff, if you want to impress other members or your name on a campaign.:mrgreen:
(I would greatly apprciate it because I can't draw.:no


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

So do you just want random scenes of Cadians, Nids, Iron Warriors and Ultramarines?

Fighting, sitting, patrolling etc.? Or do you want something specific?

A little background on the campaign would help some. :good:


----------



## salvadorjer (Jun 14, 2008)

well, it mostly depends on what your inspiration is. Anything is fine, just know that it will be order versus disorder so, for example, the ultramarines blowing up a few IG would be no good. The artwork can be anything from patrolling to combat to a chaos champion picking his nose with his powerfist.:shok:

As you said that you wanted some background, here is the prologue:

Kaleb walked down the corridor and paused in the torchlight. His pulse was quickening and he began to breathe heavily as he always did when he dared take this road. 

He paused to survey his surroundings; he could not hear anything or see anything. He ducked and moved the panel in the wall. It came away to reveal a tight archway.

It had been weeks since he had first cut away into the metal sides of the wall. Weeks since his power and influence had started to grow. Weeks since he had turned away from the Emperor.

The being of shadows was no chaos god, it was a benign entity. It gave him gifts and promised him more. When he had first sworn himself to the shadow, sigils and symbols burned into the back of his eyes, unraveling the mysteries of tyranid genetics. All it wanted was a node, a beacon for the tyranids to bring them on the planet. It would then control them so he, Kaleb, would be quite safe.

He stepped through the archway, and found the small, inoffensive creature still sleeping in its incubation chamber. He replaced the metal plate and left the corridor, the shadow would have its way.

+++++++++++++++

The degenerate half man continued to gargle and splutter incomprehensively. As Ironfist Xenohater continued to survey it, it’s eyes rolled into the back of its head as if in a trance. A cavernous, powerful voice began to erupt from its mouth:
“How dare you summon me here, insignificant human?”
“I dare because I am bound to your master.” responded the harsh metallic voice of Ironfist. “How is our agent’s progress going? I will not accept any delays. Cyphus cannot be permitted to finish his research.”
“His work is done, the surviving specimens of hive fleet behemoth are moving in on Tenebria Prime. You should prepare to make your move on Cyphus’s life. You should also consider that members of the ordo malleus have been dispatched to terminate you.”
“Begone, I am already aware of that. The Emperor’s lackey’s will never reach me. It is unlikely they will survive what I have prepared for them anyway.”

As the possessed was drained of his energy and collapsed. Ironfist turned around to face the tactical monitor. His eyes frowned as he scrutinized the digi-image of Tenebria Prime. Soon, very soon, he would land there and then, he grinned, there would be blood.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got the perfect thing,
could use a bit of modification though so feel free to do with it as you please.
The initial idea came from the release of the new 'nid codex and I was racking up the points for my 'fex :biggrin:
LH









And If you don't have the capability to modify it yourself here's an inverted version that might be one of those monotone pieces you're looking for:victory:


----------



## salvadorjer (Jun 14, 2008)

finally someone answered
and yes this is good


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm a terrib;e drawer but I found stuff online

http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/4k/tyranids/painting/carnifex_conversions/images/carnifex.jpg
http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/40k/gaming/spacehulk/images/Genestealer4_b.jpg
http://es.games-workshop.com/warhammer40k/razas/tiranidos/images/galeria/imgb005.jpg


----------



## salvadorjer (Jun 14, 2008)

this stuff, isn't as useful to me because, you see, it is copyright work from GW


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Can't post anything just yet but i'll see if I can whip up a quick Nid v Ultramarine sketch for you. :wink:


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Apologies for this being horrendously late. Its not much of an action picture and its my first go at drawing an SM or Tyranid: I hope you can find some use for it. :grin:

If you need a larger copy I can email you one.


----------

